# Eclipse wird langsamer



## moloch (14. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
mein Eclipse scheint immer langsamer zu werden. Jetzt hakt elcipse schon beim scrollen in einer jsp oder beim navigator. vor ein paar wochen lief alles super schnell. hat jemand einen tip woran das liegen kann?

läuft auf windows 7 / 32 bit
4 gb ram sind eingebaut..

das win 7 schon von hause aus ne menge ram frisst wisst ihr bestimmt. also 2gb sind immer benutzt ca wenn eclipse offen und firefox.

grüße


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Vielleciht solltest du Eclipse mehr Speicher zuweisen in der eclipse.ini?


----------



## moloch (14. Jun 2010)

wundert mich nur das es nicht von anfang an so gehakt hat. das projekt ist imme rnoch das gleiche.

lese auch gerade im netz dass das nicht gerade die beste lösung sein soll. hat denn niemand ähnliche problem schon mal behoben?


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Du machst ja jetzt wohl mehr damit als am Anfang, oder?



> lese auch gerade im netz dass das nicht gerade die beste lösung sein soll.


Wer behauptet denn sowas??? Das ist Quatsch, Eclipse kommt mit konservativen Einstellungen, Netbeans übrigens auch.


----------



## moloch (14. Jun 2010)

mehr als am anfang, naja wir reden hier von einem zeitraum von einem monat wo sich das verschlechtert hat.

ok ich versuchs mal..


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Ansonsten kann noch helfen: nicht bzw. selten benötigte Plugins wieder deinstallieren, machen Eclipse oft langsamer, nicht selten instabiler, den Startparameter -clean angeben oder einen neuen Workspace einrichten.


----------



## moloch (14. Jun 2010)

ich würde gerne plugins deinstallieren. jedoch sehe ich da ne menge wo ich nicht weiss ob ich mir da irgendeine abhängigkeit zerschiesse wenn ich deinstalliere. das mit clean habe ich schon mal versucht und workspace auch. hab jetzt in der eclipse.ini 1024 drin.. hat ein bisschen was geholfen. kann man den noch höher stellen? weil befriedigend ist es noch nicht.


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Naja, wenn du zuviele Plug ins hast, ist eine Neuinstallation meist schneller & sicherer, beschränke dich wirklich auf das minimum 
Diese verlangsamen vor allem den Start der IDE.


----------



## moloch (15. Jun 2010)

guten morgen, so ich muss jetzt meine aussagen noch mal korrigieren. und zwar besteht das haken in eclipse ausschließlich bei jsp und js dateien.. hat da vielleicht jemand noch ne idee? 
ich hatte mal aptana installiert weil die versprechen einen fähigen code assistenten für jquery zu haben. hat nicht funktioniert und ich hab versucht aptana zu deinstallieren. letztendlich hab ich händisch die dateien gelöscht.. gibt es nicht irgend ein tool womit ich aufräumen kann ohne eclipse neu zu installieren?

hier ist mein problem auch noch mal von anderen gut beschrieben
http://www.myeclipseide.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-19378.html
da muss es doch eine lösung mittlerweile für geben!?


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2010)

Nutzt du MyEclipse oder Eclipse 3.3? Ansonsten passt der Thread nicht 

Je nachdem, wie du das Plugin installiert hast, kannst du es auch wieder deinstallieren, wenn du es zB. in den Dropins Ordner gesteckt hast, hast du schlechte Karten, wenn es über den Updatemanager isntalliert wurde, sieht es gut aus.


----------



## moloch (15. Jun 2010)

ich hab Eclipse 3.3. hab die plugins über yoxos installiert.
ich habe das problem jetzt gelöst indem ich das project in einem neuen workspace importiert habe. bin gespannt wann ich wieder so ein problem haben werde. ich sicher mir das jetzt so. vielleicht hast du aber auch eine idee was das sein könnte genau?
grüße und danke schon mal für deine hilfe


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2010)

Startest du dein Eclipse immer mit dem -clean parameter? Solltest du machen


----------



## moloch (15. Jun 2010)

nicht immer. ich hatte es aber probiert als ich diese probleme bekam und es hat nichts gebracht. in der eclipse.ini habe ich das in die erste zeile geschrieben. richtig oder?


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2010)

Das gehört nicht in die eclipse.ini, sondern in den Aufruf der exe selber:
[c]eclipse -clean[/c]


----------



## moloch (15. Jun 2010)

hatte ich auch versucht. ich machs aber noch mal rein. was passiert da genau?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2010)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> hatte ich auch versucht. ich machs aber noch mal rein. was passiert da genau?



Das zwingt p2 dazu die Bundle (Plugins) Konfiguration neu einzulesen


----------



## moloch (16. Jun 2010)

ok danke.


----------



## moloch (18. Jun 2010)

also jetzt läuft alles wieder rund. hab einen neuen workspace angelegt. also wird das problem im metadata verzeichnis gelegen haben oder? kann mir dazu jemand was erkläre? also ob und wie das sein kann?
grüße


----------



## SteeL1942 (19. Jun 2010)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> also jetzt läuft alles wieder rund. hab einen neuen workspace angelegt. also wird das problem im metadata verzeichnis gelegen haben oder? kann mir dazu jemand was erkläre? also ob und wie das sein kann?
> grüße



Wie viele Peojekte hattest du denn in deinem alten workspace? wenn ich bei mir mehr als 10 habe und die nicht über Rechtsklick, "Close Project" schließe, lahmt mein eclipse auch rum...


----------



## moloch (21. Jun 2010)

hey, also es waren schon so um die 10 kleine testprojekte. jedoch hatte ich sie alle geschlossen in eclipse.


----------



## SteeL1942 (23. Jun 2010)

tjoa. dann weis ich auch nicht weiter. tut mir leid...


----------

